# What age did you start masturbating at? [if you do]



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

Just curious. I honestly didn't _really_ know what it was until my first year of college [17/18]. A friend of mine told me she became good friends with her shower head when she was 8 which was eye opening for me. I knew what sex was and I did used to try to watch Skinemax and late night HBO but it just wasn't easily accessible and I shared a room growing up so it was just something I never did... plus the whole guilty stigma hindered me from trying... and my ego... as far I was concerned... why masturbate when I could just go have sex if I wanted to? I actually do still feel kind of lame and guilty admitting to doing it... I need to grow up. Im getting there...

Its odd to think about sexually frustrated little kids, but I know its human instinct :laughing:

So...


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I think I was about 10? I started puberty at 8/9 so it was only natural to have become sexually curious.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe I was 6 or so.

But it never involved any sort of penetration, just external stimulation. I did it simply because it felt good.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I've been humping things since I was 5.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

yea, i to was fairly young. at the time i had no idea what it was. maybe around 5/6 ish. Though, I think a lot of kids start younger. 








Feels good man.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

way late, to be honest I didn't even understand the phenomenon truly until probably first year of HS, I understood the motion, and had started to develop feelings for girls, but I didn't know you had to do it relatively fast to make it 'work', so this led to rather funny situations, let's just leave it at that xD.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Autumn Raven said:


> I believe I was 6 or so.
> 
> But it never involved any sort of penetration, just external stimulation. I did it simply because it felt good.


The phallic psychosexual stage, if you believe in that sort of stuff, perfectly normal.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

10 or 11, maybe? The first time I ejaculated, it really came as a shock. :tongue:


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> 10 or 11, maybe? The first time I ejaculated, it really came as a shock. :tongue:


pun intended? :laughing:


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

Time to break the trend here...

I only started at 16. I only started feeling sexual around 15, but when I did, it was like BAM, omg, I think I'm going to lock myself in the bathroom for an hour...


----------



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

I went to a christian private school from 1st to 8th grade, excluding 5th grade when my parents let me attend a gifted school or whatever they're called. But of course at moral indoctrination institutions, "family life" or whatever your specific school calls it was not offered because children can't know about biological functions. It is immoral. In 5th grade my parents opted me out of it, at which point I became very curious and researched it using my recently discovered asset: the internet.


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol Dictator said:


> The phallic psychosexual stage, if you believe in that sort of stuff, perfectly normal.


I do, and I'm aware.
I thought strange of my behavior as a child, and wish someone would have told me that it isn't abnormal and that it doesn't make you a terrible person.
I don't feel that way now, of course. I am a sexual creature, and I embrace that.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

@Alpengeist19: Where I'm sure you were realistically and impartially informed. The internet: a perfect substitute for well-taught sex education!


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> [MENTION=33841] The internet: a perfect substitute for well-taught sex education!


the internet SUCKS unless it's a forum-based site (like PerC, woohoo!).

although some might find it strange that im much more comfortable talking about these things to complete strangers than my mom...


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

oh, lol, that's not strange at all. I would hate to talk to either of my parents about sex.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

JamieBond said:


> the internet SUCKS unless it's a forum-based site (like PerC, woohoo!).
> 
> although some might find it strange that im much more comfortable talking about these things to complete strangers than my mom...


I would find anyone who finds that strange strange, if that makes sense.

Would you rather be caught browsing porn by someone you don't know and probably never will know, or your freakin mom?


And of course, agree with the other part of your argument. The internet is a very lousy sex-ed substitute.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> oh, lol, that's not strange at all. I would hate to talk to either of my parents about sex.


few things in this world scare me. but THAT is one of them.

besides, I have no desire to get the "birds and the bees" which, at age 17, I still haven't gotten. praise the angels.


----------



## tiptaptoe (Mar 1, 2012)

4-5 years of age.

Didn't realize it was sexual until I was 12.

The only downside is I have never been able to improve my technique. Yep, I still masturbate like I did when I was 5.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Like 12 I think. Shower massage head. My mother apparently had masturbation radar because the first time she bursts into the bathroom and yells "DON'T YOU EVER DO THAT AGAIN."

She's dead and I _still_ want to slap her for the confusion that had caused me.


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

tiptaptoe said:


> 4-5 years of age.
> 
> Didn't realize it was sexual until I was 12.
> 
> The only downside is I have never been able to improve my technique. Yep, I still masturbate like I did when I was 5.


Goodness! I cant even remember that age!



sprinkles said:


> Like 12 I think. Shower massage head. My mother apparently had masturbation radar because the first time she bursts into the bathroom and yells "DON'T YOU EVER DO THAT AGAIN."
> 
> She's dead and I _still_ want to slap her for the confusion that had caused me.


 I would have been traumatized :laughing: I do remember this one occassion when I was younger and getting ready for bed... I sometimes sleep with my hands under me and my father told me "Stop that"... I wasnt doing anything but I wonder if that may be way partially why I feel guilted about masturbating


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Coldplayer said:


> I would have been traumatized :laughing: I do remember this one occassion when I was younger and getting ready for bed... I sometimes sleep with my hands under me and my father told me "Stop that"... I wasnt doing anything but I wonder if that may be way partially why I feel guilted about masturbating


Yeah. -.-
Good thing she didn't pay too much attention when I sleep because I often put my hands between my thighs when I'm on my side, just because it's warm and keeps my knees from banging together.


----------



## Solace in Silence (Mar 22, 2012)

I started somewhere around age 12 or 13, I can't remember clearly. I discovered it by lying belly down on my bed when I'd go to sleep, movement would feel really good. Then I gradually started humping my mattress, eventually sleeping naked, I remember feeling like I discovered a new world.

My first orgasm came from humping my bed, I remember they were dry for a while until I noticed the sheets getting wet. That sucked, I want a switch to turn orgasms to either dry or wet like a mode of fire switch on a gun.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I discovered how to rub my clitoris until I reached orgasm at 13 from reading Cosmo.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

geekofalltrades said:


> 10 or 11, maybe? The first time I ejaculated, it really came as a shock. :tongue:


I was shocked by how sexually aroused I got from doing pull ups on the swing set or in gym class when I was about 9. I guess that was actually my first form of masturbation with touching myself or having an orgasm.


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I was shocked by how sexually aroused I got from doing pull ups on the swing set or in gym class when I was about 9. I guess that was actually my first form of masturbation with touching myself or having an orgasm.


Thats funny since thatr news article came out last week talking about how exercise can cause some women to experience orgasms. Interesting.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Coldplayer said:


> Thats funny since thatr news article came out last week talking about how exercise can cause some women to experience orgasms. Interesting.


Is it limited to women? because I relate loosely to the phenomenom fourtines described, another I'd add is when I got out of the pool in the summer, like when you've just dried up, turned me on like crazy for some weird reason lol


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

11 years old. I just remember feeling like I was missing out for not putting 5 and 1 together earlier...cause it's such a simple concept.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

Coldplayer said:


> Thats funny since thatr news article came out last week talking about how exercise can cause some women to experience orgasms. Interesting.


It does and its kinda strange... not complaining though


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

6... "that kind of good feeling"...
stopped from 14-18 (thank you, fundamental church) -.-


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

I started at 11, then did it almost daily from then on without realizing what the hell I was doing, then I googled it and found out what it was  LOL


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Somewhere between 17-19. I can't remember which.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't remember when I started. Certainly by the time I was in second grade. I distinctly remember the teacher talking about what we do right before we go to bed, like thinking about the next day, etc, and I just thought, ".....nope, not what I'm doing!" I knew exactly what I was doing; I read all the sex ed books in the house, many times over. By the time my mom wanted to talk to me about the birds and the bees, I already knew everything.

First orgasmed at 12 or 13, went on to be baffled that a lot of women have problems getting there, and didn't even bother trying penetration until the last few years.

I love TMIing on the Internet.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

About 12, been going 8 years strong...lol. Great stress reliever, probably why I had done it so much. Now not as often, life is good there is stress but life is so good I can cope without copious amount of choking the chicken.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Around 8 or 9 (I can't remember exactly). It all started when I had my first orgasm accidentally by climbing a rope in my back yard. I had no idea what it was then of course, all I knew was that it felt marvelous so I kept climbing it over and over again. My parents were like, "She sure does like climbing that rope!" Oh dear. It wasn't too long before I figured out how to re-create the feeling by just touching myself but before that I also figured out how to do it by straddling this big bouncy ball we had and bouncing on it for a bit (actually, that was an accidental discovery too). I don't remember when exactly I figured out what it all was I was doing. I guess I didn't really care either. All I cared about was that it felt good. And then came the fantasies.


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

I was 17. I was in bed and I fell off and I rubbed my boner against the floor and it felt weird. I then got up and my underwear was all twisted and I quickly went to the bathroom because it felt weird, I thought I had to pee or something, and as soon as I took off my pants my joy juice came shooting out, it must have gone at least 15 feet. I had no idea what was happening. I thought there was something wrong with me. I had never had a wet dream before or anything. I then searched online for what I just experienced and I eventually started looking at porn and it all made sense. I was so naive.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a wet dream when I was 11 or 12. I didn't know what it was. I saw on some of my pyjamas it was wet. I thought I wet my pyjamas trousers. When I used the toilet my urine stung. I didn't know what to say to my parents about it or my brother just thought I wet the bed. I masturbated the first time when I was 16. I was flicking through some of the channels on tv and went to one of the pornography channel. A girl on a chat show just half naked. After this I went to sleep and I started to rub my private part on my bed. It felt nice and I was humping the bed. After a few minutes I felt my pyjamas were wet. I never thought it was right what I did.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I started masturbating at 10, and I never stopped.


----------



## this cosmic dance (Feb 25, 2012)

I did it as early as 13 but I don't think I really had any idea what I was doing until I was around 16 or 17.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I believe I was about 10.................


----------



## URwhatUthinK (Feb 13, 2012)

11
11
11
11
11
11


----------



## LovelornLark (Mar 26, 2012)

Emanuel Mayer said:


> the vid: i think, its fake... a real "believer" would not stay so calm and relaxed^^


I was thinking the same thing while watching that video. 

And I guess I'm in the minority of this thread too, I started late compared to a lot of people here. I think I started becoming curious around 12/13 (puberty) but didn't actually seriously masturbate or even really consider it until around the time I started dating my current boyfriend (15). Weird and counterintuitive, I know. I guess it was a sexual experimentation thing.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm going to give an honest answer here, I have no clue. Even more specific - at a point in time prior to yesterday.



Emanuel Mayer said:


> the vid: i think, its fake... a real "believer" would not stay so calm and relaxed^^


IIRC, that's a skit from his show. Still funny though, there are people out there who seriously think like that. Louis CK is hilarious in that skit.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I remember my parents telling me that I used to screw some stuffed animal with a pocket in its back when I was like 2 (lol)...

I found out what sex was in the first grade and proceeded to invite every girl in my class over to my house (also lol)...

aaaaanyways... I don't remember when I started masturbating....I know I used to get horny in elementary school but I don't remember masturbating until middle school.


----------



## Sakuya (Jan 7, 2012)

9. I remember the day it happened, too, and I really wasn't sure what I was doing until I was about eleven.


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

I was about 4 or 5 at the oldest, possibly younger because that's about as far as my memory goes for the most part. I wasn't aware of what I was doing until I was about 11.


----------



## Lorena Coliban (Mar 25, 2012)

I was 16 and i still remember that summer day i started, too. At first i wasn't sure about it, it just felt good and didn't really knew if what i felt were actually orgasms. Only about 2 years after i understood what i was doing & read about it more. After a couple of years i started doing it more often, up to 3-4 times a week (without penetration, since i haven't started my sex life yet); which i still do, but more when i need to get off.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I started around age 9, but I think it was more soothing than arousing. I stopped for a while because it made me feel unclean. When I was around 16 I tried the shower method but that didn't do it for me... only recently figured out how to get to orgasm using hands only. Surprisingly not very difficult!

Oh internet, why do I feel so comfortable saying these things to strangers...

I can't believe some people's parents told them to stop. I mean, what the hell? Unless the kid is an exhibitionist, how is it mom or dad's business? If I were ever walked in on, it would have been mortifying to be sure, but my parents would have been very respectful about the incident.



Boss said:


> I should create a thread about accidental orgasms


Accidental orgasms? Why have I never been so lucky?


----------



## ImbecilicSage (Apr 29, 2009)

In contrast to what a lot of the first page's posts seem to imply, I directly correlate masturbation with ejaculation, and so when I'd started doing that I believe I was 11 (maybe at the very latest 12 though to leave no margin for error). If I had been involved in some interaction with any of my private parts earlier than that - without any form of logical purpose correlated with that more specifically - I have no memory of that.

If it's worth referencing, my means of masturbation up until recently was actually really unconventional, so maybe that's part of why I started moderately - somewhat late in contrast to people referencing they'd started between 5 and 8 (references to doing that so young really surprised me, as I thought when I'd began was actually nearer the younger spectrum personally).

I don't know if this is generally correlated with being some form of NF type, and while considering it now this is relatively off-topic, but I often feel guilty beyond the point that I do masturbate, as I believe I'm degrading myself morally and/or intellectually, and am allowing myself to be guided by my baser instincts way more than I should, though when I'd referenced this within another thread I was told I shouldn't think like that... Can anyone else relate to that form of thinking though (with most focus on other NF types though more specifically)?


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

well I believe i started trying that at 11 or 12 but didnt have an ejaculation until 15 or 16.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I was about 15
Not sure what else I can say....


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I was around 14. I didn't know what masturbation, orgasms or jizz was & one painfully horny morning I sort of stumbled across the process & it was the most mindblowing sensation I'd ever felt. A little scary too because I didn't know what that stuff was that shot about 15 feet across the room. The endorphin rush was like being stoned the rest of the day.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

lol @ *Aqualung *
Had a similar experience I use to do it for years before but never properly had an ejaculation then when i just kept going and it happened I freaked out. Felt good for the rest of the day.


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

I was 7 or 8 y.o.
I don't remember exactly how it started, but I remember I had really pervy thoughts and fantasies, more often as a kid than as a teenager (and now I'm much less sexual)


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I was around ten years old, I think. I used to masturbate incessantly from the ages of, like, ten to sixteen. Then it leveled off a lot as I've been sexually active with actual partners pretty consistently since then.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

5 or 6 years old. Since then, my masturbation habits just increased. Lately I've stopped masturbating alltogether.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

dalsgaard said:


> 5 or 6 years old. Since then, my masturbation habits just increased. Lately I've stopped masturbating alltogether.


Your avatar is hilarious/cute. That is all.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> Your avatar is hilarious/cute. That is all.


 FYI, this sort of thing would best be communicated through a personal message and not posted on a thread.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

18-19.

Yeah, late to the party. I practiced 'self-control' in my teen years and then decided to start masturbation. my god, my libido is crazy and I'm glad I learnt self control first.


----------

